# share folder on network by command line



## tonyguo (May 8, 2009)

Whenever we try to share folder between computers, we need follow the "network setup wizard" step by step. Is there any command line that do not required interactive check to setup the sharing folder? we have try:

netsh -c firewall set opmode disable
netsh -c firewall set service fileandprint enable
net share test1=d:\xtravision\test1 /UNLIMITED
cacls d:\xtravision\test1 /E /T /C /G Everyone:r
cacls d:\xtravision\test1 /E /T /C /G Administrator:F
cacls d:\xtravision\test1 /E /T /C /G System:F


----------



## b.shah (Aug 26, 2009)

i need more help in MS-DOS,

i am not able to run net share command on dos 6.22 version
and was good to learn new command cacls
however cacls was not useful to me as this command is used on NTFS drives.

i want to set up dos as my operating system which i am not able to do.
if someone can help me to install DOS.
already formatted my old hard disk and still unable to install DOS 6.22


----------



## tonyman (Aug 31, 2009)

i want to share file on my network but i am getting rpc server unavailable. what do i do?


----------



## tonyman (Aug 31, 2009)

can anybody help me?


----------

